# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το καναρίνι μου είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό???

## Μακης_



----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα μάκη!!δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω πολύ καλά. πιστεύω ότι είναι αρσενικό αλλα ας περιμένουμε από πιο έμπειρους, αν όταν "μιλάει" ή κελαηδάει, κ φουσκώνει ο λαιμός τότε είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό! αλλά ρίξε κ μια ματιά εδώ! http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## jimnikaia

μακη ποσο καιρο το εχεις και το αφηνεις ετσι ελευθερο μεσα στο σπιτι?
ταισμενο στο χερι το εχεις?

----------


## Μακης_

Να ενημερωσω οτι ειναι περιπου 8 μηνων....ειναι μικρος....στην αρχη που τον αγορασα κατι πηγε να κανει, δηλαδη κελαηδουσε για λιγα δευτερολεπτα και ψιλο φουσκωνε ο λαιμος του κυριως τις πρωινες ωρες....τωρα τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες δεν κανει τπτ εκτος απο το "τσιου"...

----------


## Ρία

όταν κάνει τσίου δες αν φουσκώνει λαιμός! πράγματι κ εγώ έχω αυτή την απορία! είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι???

----------


## jimnikaia

μαλλον θυληκο ειναι μακη
καμια κασετα του εχεις βαλει να ακουει να μαθει?

----------


## Μακης_

Οχι παιδια...δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι....3 μηνες το εχω.....απλα του αφηνω την πορτα ανοιχτη καμια φορα να βγαινει να πεταει...και μετα μπαινει μονος του μεσα.
Αρσενικο η θηλυκο τελικα!???

----------


## Ρία

άααντε!! τρομερό!! κανενα καναρίνι μου δεν το έκανε αυτό! όσο για το φύλο καλύτερα να σ απαντησουν πιο έμπειροι!!

----------


## jimnikaia

με το τσιου που κανει θα σου ελεγα θυληκο αλλα λες οτι ειναι μικρο οποτε μπορει να μην εχει μαθει ακομα
ωστοσο καλο ειναι να μιλησει κανενας πιο εμπειρος απο μενα

----------


## Μακης_

Τον πρωτο καιρο που το πηρα,δεν εκανε μονο το τσιου!Το πρωι κατα τις 9-10 κατι τραδουσουσε συνεχομενα για καμια 4 δευτερολεπτα....τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες σταματησε....και ο νους μου πηγε μηπως κρυωνει εξω....η επειδη αλλαξε περιββαλον...

----------


## Ρία

η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος πιθανότατα το έχει επηρεάσει!! αλλά κάνε αυτό που σου είπε ο δημήτρης! βάλε του φυσικούς ήχους ή άλλα καναρινάκια από το youtube!!

----------


## jimnikaia

καναρινια απο το youtube βαλε του και θα ξεκινησει αμα ειναι αρσενικο θελουνε και αυτα να ακουνε για να μαθουνε να κελαηδανε οπως και εμεις

----------


## Μακης_

Αυτο που μου ειχε πει ενας ηλικιωμενος...ηταν λεει να του βαλω μουσικη...αν αρχισει να κελαιδαει ειναι αρσενικο μου ειπε...και ετσι εγινε!Οταν του εβαλα μουσικη για 1η φορα τρελαθηκε....και γενικα οποτε του βαζω μουσικη θα κελαιδησει σχεδον παντα!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Μακη δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο που εγραψες, γιατι! και θυληκο πυρωμενο να ειναι παλι θα κελαιδαει εαν εκουει τραγουδι αρσενικου. οι φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικες, ανοιξε καλα με χλυαρο νερο τα πουπουλα στην αμαρα του και βγαλε φωτογραφιες απο επανω να φαινεται καθαρα η επιμαχη περιοχη. απο το στησιμο μου μοιαζει για θηλυκο αλλα τιποτα 100% κανε υπομονη! να το δουν αυριο το θεμα και τα εμπειρα μελη και θα σου πουν και αυτοι. εαν θελεις καλυτερα θα ηταν να εβγαζες πιο καθαρες φωτογραφιες για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Rovaios

Το σουλούπι του μοιάζει με θηλυκό , η φωτογραφίες δεν δείχνουν καλά την κοιλιά .

----------


## Θοδωρής

εγω θυληκο θα σου ελεγα

----------


## mitsman

Πυρωμενο θηλυκο τετοια εποχη ειναι λιγο δυσκολο.... τετοια εποχη ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πουμε αν ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο γιατι δεν δειχνει η περιοχη της αμαρας, ειδικα σε φετινα πουλια!
Πρεπει να το δει καποιος εμπειρος και απο κοντα...
"
ωστοσο επειδη μου εχεις πει Μακη για αυτο το κελαηδισμα, ενω το σωμα του δειχνει για θηλυκο και η γωνια με την οποια καθεται αλλα και η γωνια του "πουλιου του" παει προς τα πισω απο οτι δειχνει στις φωτο, εγω πιστευω πως ειναι αρσενικο!!!

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω οπως το βλεπω θα τολμησω να πω αρσενικο μικρο ,βαζε του οσο μπορεις να ακουει αλλα καναρινια στο you tube

----------


## Μακης_

σημερα το πηγα σε ενα πετ σοπ γιατι δεν υπαρχει κοντα μου καποιος εμπειρος που να ξερω!μου ειπαν απο εκει μαλλον αρσενικο αλλα οχι με σιγουρια....δεν μπορω να παρω μια απαντηση με σιγουρια!???:d :d
το αλλο που θα ηθελα να σας πω ειναι οτι εχω παρατηρησει στο "τσιου" που κανει και αυτο το εκανε παντα απο την 1η μερα που το ειχα,οχι μονο το τελευταιο καιρο που δεν κελαιδα καθολου....διακρινω μια βραχναδα...

----------


## Gardelius

Οι φωτος όντως ¨δεν¨ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστηκες!!!! Μακη, για την ωρα 100% απαντηση δεν μπορει να εχεις διοτι...απο την μια μπορει να το "λεει" και απο την αλλη...να " καταπιει τη γλωσαα" που λεμε...Οπως ειπε πριν και ο  mitsman   ειναι σε φετινα πουλια, ακομα ειναι καποιων ¨μηνων¨δεν εισαι σιγουρος.Εχω και εγω 2 καναρια κοντα στους μηνες (6-7 μηνων) αλλα ακομα δεν ειμαι.<σαλιαριζουν> λιγο..και μετα παυουν!!! Υπομονη...

----------


## babis100nx

Καλησπερα και απο μενα φιλε μου αν και ειναι μικρο το πυλακι για να σου πω και γω με σιγουρια πιστευω οτι ειναι αρσενικο και αν σου κελαειδαγε κ ολας ειναι 100%αρσενικο αν θες να σου δωσω ενα κομματι τραγουδιων που δοκιμασα σημερα στο καναρινι μου και οποτε το ακοθει δε σταματαει ειναι αυτο εδω δοκιμασετο και πεσ μας http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcY7UtanZNk θα περιμενω απαντηση γιαιτ και γω πρωτη φορα δοκιμαζω κατι τετοιο και δνε ξερω μηπως ετυχε

----------


## babis100nx

κανα νέο για το φυλο απο το καναράκι σου έχουμε?

----------

